# NMEA 2000



## Jthorpe31 (5 mo ago)

Hey guy just picked up my brand new LT25 this past week. My question is, is the tohatsu 25 (MFS 25C) NMEA 2000 compatible?
Thanks


----------



## Team Geezer (6 mo ago)

Yes! I have engine data going to my Simrad.


----------



## Golden Channels (11 mo ago)

Please drop me a note if you have questions about NMEA and your setup in particular. We make complete kits for your outboard, and 3 different kits depending on what fish finder you have.









Tohatsu Outboard Cables - Golden Channels


Our Tohatsu Outboard Cables are the best you can buy for your boat. Beautifully constructed using only the very best components.




goldenchannels.com


----------

